# Gulf Stream Party Fishing Boat Myrtle Beach Area



## Hank_Zetterberg (Aug 7, 2014)

Have any of you done one of the full day trips to the Gulf Stream on one of the "party fishing boats"? I have done the half-day one, where you get a lot of sea bass, and some other smaller fish. Is it even worth it to go on a full day? Or am I better off spending my time surf fishing?


----------



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

Most peopIe I know don't catch much quality . I prefer a charter with 2 or 3 people and captain


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Don't think you went to the Gulf Stream on the half day sea bass trip. Here is the info from Crazy Sister Marina (formerly Captain Dick's)

½ DAY SEA BASS FISHING ADVENTURE | 4.5 HOURS
Approximately 3 to 15 miles, 1 hour ride out | Fish for black sea bass, grunts, tom-tates, sea bream and porgies and black sea bass
RATES
$48 / Adult
$30 / Child
(12 & Under)

CONTINENTAL SHELF FISHING | 8 HOURS
Approximately 25 to 35 miles off shore to the continental shelf, 2 hour ride out | Fish for vermillion snapper, grunts, silver snapper, triggerfish, bigger sea bass | Rates include rod, reel, bait and tackle | Electric reels available for rent $10/reel
RATES
$84 / Adult
$48 / Child
(12 & Under)

ALL DAY DEEP SEA FISHING | 11 HOURS
Approximately 45 to 60 miles out, 3 hour ride out | Fish for vermillion snapper, silver snapper, grouper, sharks, triggerfish, grunts, amberjack and others | Electric reels available for rent $15/reel
RATES
$99 / Adult
$65 / Child
(12 & Under)


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

i took a full day charter to the gulf 2 years ago. the only fish caught were triggerfish and a 50lb grouper at the end of the trip. guess it was just a bad day for fishing unless you like triggerfish.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

It could be good. It could be bad.
My past two trips have been bad, no big and not many fish but still fun.
Two before fun and plenty of fish. 
You never know. You could drop $1000 on a private charter and still not catch much of anything.















Some nice cobia that were caught this year on the boat.
Some American Red Snappers that got caught in season.








Captain and crew try to get everybody on the fish. And untangle lines.


Last trip few weeks back saw a huge cobia nail a guys bait but bad knot happened! 
One of the crew had the day off and got 4 grouper, 1 scamp about 20 pounds, 1 scamp about 5 pounds and 2 small hinds. 
Kid that went out with me had a good day with a good bit of sea bass, snappers, one 10 pound amber jack and a 5 pound grouper on my rod while I peed.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I should add I only go on the all day gulf stream trip.

The half day is a joke, considering the bait and tackle provided.
There are tons of spadefish and at times Spanish mackerel on the same reefs they go and people only catch small black sea bass with a 4/0 and squid.
Its a tourist trap.

A guy last year did catch a nice 30ish pound king on a half day last year.


----------



## Hank_Zetterberg (Aug 7, 2014)

Gary Carrier said:


> Don't think you went to the Gulf Stream on the half day sea bass trip. Here is the info from Crazy Sister Marina (formerly Captain Dick's)


Yea I know that the 1/2 day isnt the gulf stream. I was just wondering if I would be better off, if I did a fishing boat, to take the full day to the gulf stream based on your experiences.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> I should add I only go on the all day gulf stream trip.
> The half day is a joke, considering the bait and tackle provided.
> There are tons of spadefish and at times Spanish mackerel on the same reefs they go and people only catch small black sea bass with a 4/0 and squid.
> Its a tourist trap.
> A guy last year did catch a nice 30ish pound king on a half day last year.


Have you ever tried the continental shelf trip?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

No. The 8 hour trip always runs during the week. That gets you deep enough for plenty of good fishing.


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 3, 2013)

I used to go a few times a year. I haven't been in a while because of the Red Snapper restrictions. If you want to fish on a party boat, I would recommend Little River Fishing Fleet or Captain Dicks.


----------



## tymcneely (Jun 4, 2014)

I did the Little river and did not have good results. They do "drift fishing." Captain dicks was great. We fished the bottom and had much better results. Not saying that Little River doesn't produce but I would spend my money the second time with Dicks. We tore up the Vermillion snapper. My arm was so sore, i understood why they rented electric reels, although it takes the fun out of it.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> I should add I only go on the all day gulf stream trip.
> 
> The half day is a joke, considering the bait and tackle provided.
> There are tons of spadefish and at times Spanish mackerel on the same reefs they go and people only catch small black sea bass with a 4/0 and squid.
> ...


I second that suggestion on all day gulf stream, well its about 11 - 11 1/2 hours. Its the only trip I go on. I don't think I have every brought home less than 20lbs of filets. I highly suggest this trip , Capt. Robert always gets us on the fish.


----------

